# Mo Messin' with G10



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

One or two of you will remember one of my long-winded threads regarding a G10 frame I bought that I thought was a little rough around the edges. I didn't keep any 'before' photos as I didn't want to look at it the way it was.
Given that I owned it for 6 months before I decided I was going to critique the frame it seemed more honorable to just modify what I wanted to modify!
So make a note that G10 isn't so tough when you hit it with a coarse file and 60grit! As tough as it is, you can remove material if you need too. I was doing little bits by hand so I didn't utilize the mask and respirator like I probably should have.
The frame came with holes for tubes but they had to go away. I bought a 1/4" G10 rod and cut plugs that I epoxied into the hole of the hole! I then used a little extra epoxy tinted black to also give me a buffer of material that I could then take away to enhance the fork grooves. While I was at it I dressed up the fork tips a little so that all was closer to metrically square just like I like.
After that I hit it with three coats of Clear Satin Acrylic from a rattle can. I was more curious as to what it would look like on the G10 and if it would even up the transition between epoxy and the G10. However.
Once I passed that hurdle the frame felt good, but it also looked like it had visited a bad plastic surgery center in N. Korea after a long weekend of toilet whiskey and methamphetamine.
Since this frame is destined to become my BTSOOI (beatheshattoutofit) frame it felt okay to then cover up all that fuss with Winter Camo Cloth Grip Tape.
Yea. I know. I could have done that first and never dragged you through my modification sensation. However, in defense of myself I am okay teaching and learning useless behaviors and then passing these few tidbits onto other rookie makers when they choose to wander down this rocky road!
Thanks for Gawking! Mo








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Not bad. You got that piece looking good enough for a dark picture. LoL . I’m afraid I would have gone cuttn on it. Looks like there’s enough G-10 there to build just about anything. Good job buddy.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Not bad. You got that piece looking good enough for a dark picture. LoL . I'm afraid I would have gone cuttn on it. Looks like there's enough G-10 there to build just about anything. Good job buddy.


Ha! Didn't even think that a PFS or Conus could've been living in there! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice job on closing the wholes. They shoot really well


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> Nice job on closing the wholes. They shoot really well


Yea. I couldn't give up on her. I've had and donated two TopShots so far. This one needed to stay in the quiver and take some of the burden off my other frames!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Now you just need a matching lanyard and bead from Port Boy.

I got you guys right this time!

You can teach an old dog new.... Um? What was I saying?...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great job brother figer, once again magic mo modified.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks to all for recognizing the effort within my madness. This frame and I went for a walk this morning and had a long discussion about life, responsibility, pride, honor, and the reality of my expectations both within myself and this slingshot too. I banded it up with a hand-me-down bandset that felt right for the moment. I focused in on a favorite knot in a Red Oak tree at around 40ft away and left my mark on the 2nd and 3rd shot. I packed it up and walked home again reminded that the simplest and ugliest forked stick found on Earth can achieve shooting satisfaction for the owner. I still struggle with magpie eyes at those fabulously designed Super-Tech frames made by the Masters of the Frame. But at the end of the day my true joy comes from hitting that dumb ol' knot in the tree.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

